# Image Upload not working



## ProtoKun7 (May 1, 2010)

I'm trying to upload an image, and on Firefox I get a message that the server connection was reset, and on Chrome I got a 413 error, saying the request entity was too large.

Help?


----------



## Deleted User (May 1, 2010)

I got the same error on firefox as well, when i tried to upload pics.


----------



## Beats (May 1, 2010)

Maybe your image is over 2mb in size? The limit is actually 2mb.


----------



## Deleted User (May 1, 2010)

The 2 pics i tried to put up are only 666 KB and 589 KB in size


----------



## p1ngpong (May 1, 2010)

I just tried uploading a couple of images using chrome, works fine for me. (both were under 1mb btw)


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 1, 2010)

I know that the limit says 6MB, but in either case, it's just under 2MB. Even so, I would think GBAtemp would tell me itself rather than having a browser error do it for them. I'll see if I can compress it more. But if the limit has changed then they should mention it.


----------



## Beats (May 1, 2010)

If it doesn't work, use TinyPic.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 1, 2010)

Well, I uploaded the image I wanted to, but it was a shrunken version, and I didn't try the full size one again, so I don't know if that would work now or not.


----------



## Costello (May 1, 2010)

could you send me that exact image file? 
i'd like to try to upload it myself, it could help me debug it...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 1, 2010)

As in the original that I wanted to upload?

The shrunken one is embedded here though:



Spoiler












Nope, tried the original, same issue.


----------



## Costello (May 2, 2010)

I think its been fixed (tweaked server settings, then i was able to upload that same picture you sent me)
if someone could confirm would be nice thx


----------



## BoxShot (May 2, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> I think its been fixed (tweaked server settings, then i was able to upload that same picture you sent me)
> if someone could confirm would be nice thx


Works. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I tested with the 1.5mb pic I tried to upload a week ago. It now works. I had to downsize it by at least half before.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 2, 2010)

Yep, it uploaded. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks Costello.


----------

